# No tengo eth0 despues de la instalacion  [RESUELTO]

## Fitap

Hola foro;

He buscado por varios lados y no encuentro la solucion a este problema.

Hice la instalacion de Gentoo y si bien en el live cd me reconocia la interface eth0; despues de la instalacion no; con la consecuencia que no tengo internet.

Que podria mirar ?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Tue Apr 12, 2011 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

ifconfig que te reporta?

tenes compilado el kernel con soporte a tu placa?

o lo que estas buscando es el fichero /etc/init.d/net.eth0?

si es la ultima, simplemente hace un

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

----------

## Fitap

La placa es intel DX58SO.

ifconfig me tira lo nada mas; y dmesg me dice que se cargo el module e1000; que tengo entendido es el que usa la placa.

Voy a revisar la compilacion nuevamente.

----------

## upszot

hola..

muéstranos las salidas de los siguientes comandos

 "ifconfig -a" 

 "ls -l /etc/init.d/ |grep net" 

 "lspci"

 "sudo dmesg | grep -i eth "

saludos

----------

## Fitap

ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

ls -l /etc/init.d/ | grep net

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Apr 10 18:07 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30689 Apr  7 09:20 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3307 Apr  7 09:20 netmount

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12)

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

dmesg | grep -i eth

(no arrojo nada este comando)

----------

## upszot

hola...

mirate esto... http://es.w3support.net/index.php?db=sf&id=46422

ahora no estoy en frente de un linux... pero podes ir adelantengo buscando en google "00:19.0 Ethernet linux"

por lo que veo hay varios post en distintos foros con el mismo problema...

el nombre del driver es e1000

podrias ver si tenes el driver con "modprobe -l | grep -i e1000 "

si no te figura, tendrias que revisar el kernel para ver si le diste soporte..

saludos

----------

## vincent-

El driver que necesitas es el e1000e (con una "e"al principio y otra al final)

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

       -> Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support
```

----------

## Fitap

 *peratu wrote:*   

> El driver que necesitas es el e1000e (con una "e"al principio y otra al final)
> 
> ```
> -> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

Gracias al foro; en particular a peratu pude conseguir la respuesta correcta.

Me baje los drivers e1000e de http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/e1000e%20stable/1.3.10a/ y le hice un make install.

Ahora digo yo una cosa; si el live cd cargo bien; porque al compilar el kernel no me levanto este driver?

Saludos.

----------

## upszot

hola

 si en el kernel le habias dado soporte quizas el driver lo tenias... y solo habia que cargarlo...

para ver los drivers que tenes "modprobe -l"   ... un ejemplo 

```
M1530 upszot # modprobe -l |grep vboxnetflt

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxnetflt.ko

```

para cargar un driver "modprobe <driver>"  ... ejemplo 

```
# modprobe vboxnetflt
```

para ver los drivers cargados "lsmod" 

```
M1530 upszot # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

acpi_cpufreq            4353  1 

mperf                    827  1 acpi_cpufreq

vboxnetadp              5117  0 

vboxnetflt             13761  0 

coretemp                3769  0 

vboxdrv               141141  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

hwmon                    973  1 coretemp

nvidia               9222560  66 

uvcvideo               45491  0 

b43                   152128  0 

videodev               45989  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            10694  2 uvcvideo,videodev

btusb                   7952  0 

i2c_i801                5548  0 

```

y para hacerlo persistente... (que se cargue siempre) lo tenes que agregar en "/etc/modules.d/aliases" ...

```
M1530 upszot # grep -B2 wl.ko /etc/modules.d/aliases 

# Soporte wlan

#wl.ko  wl

```

y para quitar un modulo (driver) "modprobe -r <driver> "

----------

## Fitap

Y cual es el soporte que omiti?

Hice la configuracion manual siguiendo el handbook.

tendra algo que ver con esto:

 --- PC-card bridges

     <*> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (NEW)

     <*> Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support (NEW)

     <*> i82092 compatible bridge support (NEW)

     <*> i82365 compatible bridge support (NEW)

     <*> Databook TCIC host bridge support (NEW

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

udev debe detectar tu hardware y cargar el módulo necesario automáticamente. ¿Estás seguro que elegiste en el kernel la opción que yo te puse? Si el driver está en el kernel no tienes porqué descargarlo de ninguna otra parte...

----------

## upszot

claro... a eso es a lo que iba con lo de que el driver tiene que estar... jeje (siempre y cuando hayas marcado la opcion que te dijo peratu...

 *peratu wrote:*   

> El driver que necesitas es el e1000e (con una "e"al principio y otra al final)
> 
> ```
> -> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

el problema con bajarlo y realizar el "make install" (que me corrijan si me equivoco) es que al actualizar el kernel la proxima vez, volveras a no tener el driver de la interface, hasta que no le des soporte en el kernel como cite a peratu...

saludos

----------

## Fitap

Hice la segunda compilacion manual y con soporte ethernet y sigo sin tener eth0.

Nose que pasa.

----------

## Fitap

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Hice la segunda compilacion manual y con soporte ethernet y sigo sin tener eth0.
> 
> Nose que pasa.

 

No estuve haciendo el soporte al kernel; en la opcion Device drivers ---> Ethernet 1000 Mbit; no tenia tildado Intel pci (no recuerdo el modelo que figura ahi; porque no esta mi modelo de placa 82567 LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection).

Perdon; soy nuevo en gentoo.

----------

## Fitap

Ufff

Largo Gentoo...

Me voy a una distribucion de linux un poco mas amigable; es un lio todo esto.

----------

